# Boy clothes/Bows



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have a maltese yet  But I want a boy!

I was wondering if some of you with boys could post pics of them in bows and outfits. I want to get some cute ideas but I dont want him to look too girly with bows. Do any of you have cool "manly" boy bow or clothing suggestions? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggpi21 said:


> I don't have a maltese yet  But I want a boy!
> 
> I was wondering if some of you with boys could post pics of them in bows and outfits. I want to get some cute ideas but I dont want him to look too girly with bows. Do any of you have cool "manly" boy bow or clothing suggestions? Thanks everyone!


Hunter and Jett are two of the Dapperest Dans on the forum so I'm sure they'll send pix. My DH has nixed the bows, manly or not. :huh:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I feel that bows are ok as long are they arnt pink. Louis has some clothes but no dresses. Mostly shirts and a few costumes. My favorite is his lil santa suit. A girl dog wouldnt be able to pull if off the same way....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

There's lots of cute boy shirts,vests & bows for boys. I dress Boo & yes he even wears bows. Wish I had time to find some pictures. He has a ton of sweaters,vests & shirts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My 'Mr Quincy has several vests and rather than hair bows he has bow-ties... I think the bow ties are especially adorable for little boys!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you look at the slideshow on my website, you can see some very handsome boys in bows!

M'Lady's Dog Bows - Tail Wag Photos


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You are going to adore your Boy! How very exciting. There is noting like the affection of these Maltese boys.

I don't dress my boy often, but he does have some cool bows. 

I had him out last night though in just his topknot tied back in blue bands. Some man walked by and said what a pretty girl he was. I smiled and said he is a boy. The guy gave me a dirty look and said "You shouldn't do a boy like that." Then he walked away.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh yes! You must see photos of Jett and Hunter dressed up. Oh and let's not forget Tatumn - he's pretty awesome too. They make fabulous harness vests for boys as well as some very cool sweaters and tees. Your going to have a wonderful time dressing your boy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Maggie, you're going to have soo much fun with your pup!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Boys are just soooooooooooooooooooo sweet and sooooooooooooooooooooooo loving. And yes, there are some very cute boy clothes out there.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> My 'Mr Quincy has several vests and rather than hair bows he has bow-ties... I think the bow ties are especially adorable for little boys!


 that is too cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> If you look at the slideshow on my website, you can see some very handsome boys in bows!
> 
> M'Lady's Dog Bows - Tail Wag Photos


loved looking at these too !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Boys are soooo special... the devotion is so endearing. Here are a couple pics of Catcher in his bows from Marj of M'Lady's Dog Bows. Sorry I don't have any "fresh" pictures!

Yes, "real men" can even wear pink! 

He wears a bow every day and it's fun to choose one depending on the season, holidays, etc.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a boy!!!! I love to dress him up and he used to wear bows a lot! I am still switching my pictures from my old computer to my new one so I can't post any here but here are some from photobucket. I think if you click it will get bigger. I'm sorry there isn't a lot, I deleted a lot of photobucket when I no longer needed it to upload to here.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

fluffs in bows look awesome , sher and erin , those r great pics!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks everyone! I'm excited for a boy. Thanks for the suggestions and pictures.


----------



## MisterFergie (May 7, 2010)

Mister Fergie used to HATE bows and it was a struggle at first, but now (several years later) he loves wearing bows. While I always keep his head somewhat short, he can't see without a pony in his hair. He has bunches of clothes (most from my girl Chihuahua), but his hair is too long now to wear most.

Although I think boy dogs look great with bows and other girly things, people are always very concerned about his "sexuality". I used to think it was funny that other people think Fergie actually cares about wearing pink, but now it's slightly annoying. Recent clothes that I've bought him have been more "manly". He's gotten dump truck bows and camo outfits.


----------

